# TV has power but won't stay on



## mmroller (Jan 3, 2010)

Our LG 50" PC1 DR will not stay on when we turn it on. There is power going to it, as it clicks on, buth then immediately turns off. Any suggestions as to what the problem might be or better yet how to fix it?
Thanks, Mandy


----------

